# Trip to germany



## ryoneill (Nov 5, 2014)

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this, but my father will be in europe mostly ireland and germany and I asked him to pick up a couple things, obviously he can only pick up small things thus tdi quattro swaps are not an option.:thumbdown: I was trying to come up with a list of things that would be a nice addition. First thing that came to mind is a euro headlight switch. Any other things that come to mind? Also if you could point us in the right direction of the better salvage yards that would be a huge plus.


----------



## Lufetarg (May 31, 2021)

+1


----------



## Adamovsky (7 mo ago)

As I understand it, you go to your father, and then you go back, then I think you should not take anything from him, except for what you called, namely the euro backlight switch. Although I did not think I could buy them there and take them with me when I went to Germany, I wanted to see how people live and look at beautiful places. Last year, I flew to Germany and traveled from Berlin to Vienna. And usually, I used trains to get around. It was very easy since there are sites in Germany and Austria with exact train schedules -- ÖBB Fahrplan mit Fahrplanauskunft der Bahn.


----------



## John75 (5 mo ago)

Oh wow! what a nice place to visit. I love to travel in my Audi with my lovely dog breeds. 
Currently, I have a Great Dane that I own from the best large dog breeders. 
Now, I am also planning to visit Germany with my lovely Great Dane. Hope, this will be
great experience of my life. Enjoy your days in Germany!


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Seriously? These mo'fers fish for people to click on their bull**** active links even in automotive forums?
I have a really nasty outhouse in my backyard I invite them to enter and stick their heads in to fish for some information...
What the fck is wrong with people these days?


----------

